# Figure 8 Puffer in Saltwater



## mpdt

Could a person acclimatize a figure 8 puffer to live in an under stocked saltwater tank ?


----------



## Raptor

I have never seen it done, But if you can do it to a green scat that i seen in a salt tank for over 2 years i woulden't think it's impossable. Oh pack is the pufferking so i'll let him answer it.


----------



## LinearChaos

You sure can, I have two figure 8's living in a full marine tank. One is full grown at 3'' and one is a baby at 1/2''.

Scats are actually marine fish when they are fully mature, the same with Green Spotted Puffers, Ceylon Puffers, Colombian Shark Cats, Mono's and Archers...most brackish fish migrate to full marine when they reach full maturity.


----------



## mpdt

How quickly could I adapt the little guy to salt water conditions, i.e. the higher Ph and salt ?


----------



## LinearChaos

My adult was in a brackish tank that I acclimated over the course of a year and the little guy was acclimated in just an hour.

Drip him and you should be fine!


----------



## Jonny

just drip him? i might buy one later this week it's in full fresh though, I think, how long do i have to drip it? and how much water should i start with? 6- cups fresh? then drip?


----------



## LinearChaos

That would work, a slow drip over a couple hours should do fine, start with half fresh then drip and pour off half and drip some more then pour off half and again until the salinity reads what you'd like it to be.


----------



## XT87

LinearChaos said:


> That would work, a slow drip over a couple hours should do fine, start with half fresh then drip and pour off half and drip some more then pour off half and again until the salinity reads what you'd like it to be.


 Sounds like alot of work..


----------



## Jonny

will it eat my hermit crabs and snails??? along with my pep shrimp and cbs??? will it hurt my corals zoos? anemones? clownfish, damsels...lol

just wondering


----------



## LinearChaos

yes

The natural diet of this fish is shell fish


----------



## Nethius

Jonny said:


> will it eat my hermit crabs and snails??? along with my pep shrimp and cbs??? will it hurt my corals zoos? anemones? clownfish, damsels...lol
> 
> just wondering


yes as LinearChaos states that would be their natural diet, in fact they require some sort of shell fish/snails to eat or their teeth/beek will grow too long and it wont be able to eat anymore (like a beaver needs to chew wood)

i actually keep a 10 just to breed snails for my F8's and GSP's to eat!

and yes i have heard of f8's living in full salt (like others stated), altho i have no experience with it


----------

